# Big guys and puny weights



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

My mate just send me this video of The Rock training. Why is it that all these huge dudes on lots of steroids always seem to do fairly light weights?

I've seen this time and time again.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

BECAUSE YOU DONT NEED HUGE WEIGHTS

ITS ABOUT STRESSING THE MUSCLE NOT LIFTING WEIGHTS.


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

MFM said:


> My mate just send me this video of The Rock training. Why is it that all these huge dudes on lots of steroids always seem to do fairly light weights?
> 
> I've seen this time and time again.


What banzee said plus i sometimes do this just to watch the looks off the puny guys and have a little chuckle to myself.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> BECAUSE YOU DONT NEED HUGE WEIGHTS
> 
> ITS ABOUT STRESSING THE MUSCLE NOT LIFTING WEIGHTS.


Too early to shout man.

So just so I know, does this apply to natties as well?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Muscle making is not about hitting PB's


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

IMO, It has nothing to do with natty or enhanced



MFM said:


> Too early to shout man.
> 
> So just so I know, does this apply to natties as well?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

It's all about time under tension..

When starting out it's all about the heavy weights, compounds etc...after you've been in the game as long as the Rock you'll realise that you don't need to go super heavy to build quality muscle...besides it put's you at risk of injury and fvcks up your joints.

With that said I still enjoy using heavy weights....just not as often as when I was 21.

People also need to realise there is a big difference between strongman training and bodybuilding training.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

MFM said:


> Too early to shout man.
> 
> So just so I know, does this apply to natties as well?


No it does not apply to natties....unless your 16. When you train natty you need to lift heavy.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

peanutbob69 said:


> It's all about time under tension..
> 
> When starting out it's all about the heavy weights, compounds etc...after you've been in the game as long as the Rock you'll realise that you don't need to go super heavy to build quality muscle...besides it put's you at risk of injury and fvcks up your joints.
> 
> ...


Holy poo batman, what do you know. 10 Years in and I've been doing it wrong all this time.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> IMO, It has nothing to do with natty or enhanced





peanutbob69 said:


> No it does not apply to natties....unless your 16. When you train natty you need to lift heavy.


Which one is it???

Edit: Sorry that was a stupid question. No one on this forum will know as there are no natties left. :laugh:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

FOCUS!


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

on youtube? there are many reasons

1. wants to lift and talk at the same time, you lose your concentration by talking and looking at camera.

2. you want to be seen as if you are lifting the weight with ease, there are always bigger guys out there, if you are sweating and grunting with 100kg bench press, those that lift 160kg will think you are too green to give advice

3. it is easier to give excuse about the weight is not heavy enough, but certainly a kill on their reputation if their forms are incorrect. Perfect form is easy to do with low weight, if they are swinging, moving, cheating on heavy weights, your comments will be far less generous.

I am sure you must have seen those video about someone pressing 200kg with a spotter and was only doing half rep x1. shouting like he owns the gym and breaking world record.....I am sure most youtube 'gurus' want to avoid that kind of reputation.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MFM said:


> Too early to shout man.
> 
> So just so I know, does this apply to natties as well?


I had caps lock on and couldnt be assed changing it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> No it does not apply to natties....unless your 16. When you train natty you need to lift heavy.


No you dont.


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

It's pointless as a natty, I believe you have to progress through the weights to get big, once your big you can switch it up to confuse the muscle

When enhanced you can blast the muscle without always using heavy weight and still grow

For most of the pros they have light weights just for the pics/video watching them struggle just leaves them open for anise about form and doesn't give a good impression of power to most people, it's all a show... There all also natty...


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

You gotta find what works for you bro, there is no definitive answer.


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

MFM said:


> Which one is it???
> 
> Edit: Sorry that was a stupid question. No one on this forum will know as there are no natties left. :laugh:


It has everything to do with being natty or not....as a natty there is only one way to build muscle and that is by tearing it and rebuilding.

As an enhanced athlete you can build muscle by using the pump...using lighter weights to force more blood into the muscle...flooding it with oxygen and nutrients. This way you are also activating the central nervous system around the muscle....your brain is thinking that the muscle is having a heavy workout and is signalling it to grow.

when you are on gear your body is in a permanent state of anabolism....so as long as you are supplying it with the correct nutrients...even the slightest amount of tension will cause muscle growth.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

You guys aren't really helping here. Who do I believe?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

banzi said:


> No you dont.


Prove me wrong..


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> When enhanced you can blast the muscle without always using heavy weight and still grow


Can you.....


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

If I can say, I've tried slow high rep low weight training before and it did squat for me.


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Can you.....


Kick it?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

dt36 said:


> Kick it?


Yes you can!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> Prove me wrong..


Burden of proof lies with he who affirms.

Go for it.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> It has everything to do with being natty or not....*as a natty there is only one way to build muscle and that is by tearing it and rebuilding.*As an enhanced athlete you can build muscle by using the pump...using lighter weights to force more blood into the muscle...flooding it with oxygen and nutrients. This way you are also activating the central nervous system around the muscle....your brain is thinking that the muscle is having a heavy workout and is signalling it to grow.
> 
> when you are on gear your body is in a permanent state of anabolism....so as long as you are supplying it with the correct nutrients...even the slightest amount of tension will cause muscle growth.


 :wacko:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys who use "puny" weights are just puny people anyway. My gym has none of this bs, so i don't see where it comes from...


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Heavy and 'puny' are a perspective from an individual point of view anyway, just because someone is using what you determine to be puny weights doesnt mean they arent working the bollocks off the target muscle.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

AlexB18 said:


> Heavy and 'puny' are a perspective from an individual point of view anyway, just because someone is using what you determine to be puny weights doesnt mean they arent working the bollocks off the target muscle.


Well looking at that video of The Rock, unless he really was only p*ssing about, I use heavier weight on all the exercises he did(where the weight was visible). And he's a huge motherf*cker.


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

MFM said:


> Well looking at that video of The Rock, unless he really was only p*ssing about, I use heavier weight on all the exercises he did(where the weight was visible). And he's a huge motherf*cker.


Could very well have been working to higher rep ranges to be fair, the weight i use when working in rep ranges of 12 or 20 are bloody tiny in comparison to when i work in 6's but im still sore as **** :lol:


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

I am natty, if natty is about not using AAS



MFM said:


> Which one is it???
> 
> Edit: Sorry that was a stupid question. No one on this forum will know as there are no natties left. :laugh:


----------



## garethd93 (Nov 28, 2014)

I use the heaviest weight I can whilst keeping good form and getting a decent squeeze on the muscles


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Using less weight usually gives u better form and execution which usually leads to quality training. Guys who try go use "kipping" in every excercise in order to move as much weight as possible but they dont train the body parts they intended to train.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Its not what you lift its HOW you lift it


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

> I'm Natty and @banzi is correct :huh: , Its all about stressing the muscle. This can be done in different ways. "Heavy" is person specific. Whats heavy for one person maybe light for another!
> 
> For me its finding the rep range which your body responds to for the best desired result. In this case hypertrophy (Growth). This means stressing the muscle with a weight which triggers this desired response in your magic rep range.
> 
> IMO the triggers are the same for natty's and ass users alike. The main difference is that ass users will see a marked difference in growth over a shorter period of time due to elevated hormone levels giving quick recovery times, increases in strength etc. This in turn allows you to exceed your body's natural growth limit.


How many reps do you normally do, and do you do it slowly as well?


----------



## peanutbob69 (Aug 26, 2010)

banzi said:


> Burden of proof lies with he who affirms.
> 
> Go for it.


You are just being a wise-ass.... except for your first post you are not contributing anything to this thread. You don't agree with my statement yet you can't prove me wrong...you sir are either very stupid or just looking for conversation.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

peanutbob69 said:


> You are just being a wise-ass.... except for your first post you are not contributing anything to this thread. You don't agree with my statement yet you can't prove me wrong...you sir are either very stupid or just looking for conversation.


 @banzi, you've just made another friend. Lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2015)

You're muscles do not know weight - not disputable, that is fact - they know stress and tension.

Train with something like a 3/4-0-1-0 tempo using half the weight you would normally use and tell me it's not twice as difficult.

Bodybuilding ins't about moving weight.

The same principles apply, natty or not.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

look how easy those 40`s went up. he goes way heavier than that

you arent gonna be going heavy every session though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its not how much you lift but how you lift it , that applies to male female young old natty or juiced off yer tits .


----------



## Marvin Monkey (Nov 6, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> You are just being a wise-ass.... except for your first post you are not contributing anything to this thread. You don't agree with my statement yet you can't prove me wrong...you sir are either very stupid or just looking for conversation.


Lol he never agrees with anything! He'd rather stick hot needles in his eyes than agree with an anyone here :lol:

AAAAnyway....building / stressing / growing muscle whatever you want to call it;

You need to find a rep range and training frequency that works for you but generally speaking a rep range of 3-6 reps with a weight that taxes your muscle toward the end of the set will stimulate growth.

Set range can be around 8-10 (excluding warm up) with 2-3 minute intervals over a period of 45-60 minutes.

A good understanding of the different types of muscles fibres will help you understand your training plan better as the fibres that grow the most are the strongest that only get stimulated by stress i.e. heavy weights. I don't mean a weight you can barely lift, i mean a weight that causes you to really push near the end of your reps without losing form. This type of stress is enough to stimulate growth.

Play around with the reps and sets that your muscle responds to best. As for trying to do 2 reps on a weight you can barely get off the ground while your all bent out of shape.....yes that going to work, not!


----------



## bvmail89 (Apr 10, 2015)

Well just to let you know.. what you see might not be their best results. After 30 minutes or so of already doing major tears to your muscles, you would switch to lower weights to keep the rep range correct... Just because you dont see a guy lift heavy doesnt mean hes weak... a lot of the times when i see someone llift light and they are huge... i respect them more.. because they are lifting smart.. and not worrying about other people judging them but getting the MOST out of their workout.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> It has everything to do with being natty or not....as a natty there is only one way to build muscle and that is by tearing it and rebuilding.
> 
> As an enhanced athlete you can build muscle by using the pump...using lighter weights to force more blood into the muscle...flooding it with oxygen and nutrients. This way you are also *activating the central nervous system around the muscle*....your brain is thinking that the muscle is having a heavy workout and is signalling it to grow.
> 
> when you are on gear your body is in a permanent state of anabolism....so as long as you are supplying it with the correct nutrients...even the slightest amount of tension will cause muscle growth.


if your CNS is there, I'd see a doctor.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

"confusing the muscle" - this thread delivers in bro science

as if your biceps are sat there thinking, 'oh i was expecting 40kg today but he's only using 10kg, fuarkk i'm so confused, better grow'


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

peanutbob69 said:


> You are just being a wise-ass.... except for your first post you are not contributing anything to this thread. You don't agree with my statement yet you can't prove me wrong...you sir are either very stupid or just looking for *conversation*.


Its spelt "confrontation"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Do three sets of calf raises with a weight you can only manage 5 reps with

Next week do 3 sets with a weight you can do 20 reps with and do them slowly and under full stretch at the bottom and do some parials at the top, in fact dont count reps at all.

Let me know which makes you limp the most.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I use the lightest weight possible for max effect,simply throwing on extra plates,,or throwing up heavier

dumbells wont do sh1t for muscle growth..if your genetics dictate youl have an 18 inch arm it will

get there regardless, but it will get there quicker with perfect form and contraction and a clean diet.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

if the biggest strongest best looking guys are saying its all about how you move a weight then i would follow what these guys say ...


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

banzi said:


> BECAUSE YOU DONT NEED HUGE WEIGHTS
> 
> ITS ABOUT STRESSING THE MUSCLE NOT LIFTING WEIGHTS.


BUMP !!

Switching it up is the way to go. But yes i agree to this,,....


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

weve all seen the rock pick up massive wrestlers and chuck em to the floor as if they were a ragdoll so its not as if he is weak,


----------



## Dana (Mar 24, 2015)

MFM said:


> If I can say, I've tried slow high rep low weight training before and it did squat for me.


You have to get the pump,squeeze and conect with the muscle. If you just lift light weights around what to expect ?


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> Do three sets of calf raises with a weight you can only manage 5 reps with
> 
> Next week do 3 sets with a weight you can do 20 reps with and do them slowly and under full stretch at the bottom and do some parials at the top, in fact dont count reps at all.
> 
> Let me know which makes you limp the most.


For legs I only do squats once a week. Weight has been going up slowly and I'm squatting more than I've ever been(haven't been doing legs for long), and I do these slowly but with reps between 5 and 10. I can barely walk after every leg day so it must be working right? Same with chest. I'm in agony after every workout so not sure if the lower weight will make a difference.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Using weights for too low a rep range causes you to lose control of the weight on the later reps, once you lose control of a weight you are far more likely to get injured.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

guarantee the rock doesn't lift "puny" weights


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Do three sets of calf raises with a weight you can only manage 5 reps with
> 
> Next week do 3 sets with a weight you can do 20 reps with and do them slowly and under full stretch at the bottom and do some parials at the top, in fact dont count reps at all.
> 
> Let me know which makes you limp the most.


But what has limping got to do with muscle growth?

You do realise soreness has no relevance/indication of muscle growth. All soreness (i.e limping) tells us is that we worked our targeted muscle.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Jalex said:


> But what has limping got to do with muscle growth?
> 
> You do realise soreness has no relevance/indication of muscle growth. All soreness (i.e limping) tells us is that we worked our targeted muscle.


Its about the stress you do to your muscles...


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

mal said:


> I use the lightest weight possible for max effect,simply throwing on extra plates,,or throwing up heavier
> 
> dumbells wont do sh1t for muscle growth..if your genetics dictate youl have an 18 inch arm it will
> 
> get there regardless, but it will get there quicker with perfect form and contraction and a clean diet.


Lmao I do not even know where to start with this one...actually cba.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

vildgut said:


> Its about the stress you do to your muscles...


Do you even know what makes a muscle grow, or what SORENESS actually is.

I suspect you just know what gets repeatedly thrown around on forums or just some silly conclusion you have made up.


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Puny weights still work, as long as your working the muscle it will grow.

Half the time I think big weights are an ego booster for the big man.


----------



## vildgut (Dec 12, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Do you even know what makes a muscle grow, or what SORENESS actually is.
> 
> I suspect you just know what gets repeatedly thrown around on forums or just some silly conclusion you have made up.


If you are referring to DOMS i know it isnt equal to muscle growth but intensity and volume is.

And take your coal worker atttitude back to the mine bro


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

vildgut said:


> If you are referring to DOMS i know it isnt equal to muscle growth but intensity and volume is.
> 
> And take your coal worker atttitude back to the mine bro


Ok brah. Good luck on your endeavours


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

MFM said:


> Well looking at that video of The Rock, unless he really was only p*ssing about, I use heavier weight on all the exercises he did(where the weight was visible). And he's a huge motherf*cker.


I know I'm jumping back in the thread here, but I've only just started reading.

There is a big differance between say doing a db chest press for maximum weight v maximum pec activation. If lifting the biggest weight possible is the goal you turn it into even more of a compound movement than it is by recruiting every muscle possible that can help, in some way the amount you work the pec is of little concern, it's about shifting the weight. If going for maximum activation then the exact weight is irrelevant, it just needs to be adequate to exert enough tension on the muscle.

Ben Pakulski is a big advocate of using intention when lifting. Have a watch of this:


----------



## ausmaz (Jul 14, 2014)

in my experience, the times when i have experienced the maximum results in terms of hyperteopby have been when i have gotten significantly stronger....across my rep range. I cannot train 'heavy' for long periods of time, i just get sore joints and burn out quickly... however taking my squat from 140 to 160 i gained size, subsequently the increase from 160 to 180 came with another increase. This is usually followed by a period were i work lighter or just 'consolidate' my gains ready to go again.i cant say if its different for assisted guys as i dont use aas....


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

To quote the Rock himself "IT DOESN'T MATTER". As long as you are causing enough stress to cause your body to react by growing, the weight is irrelevant.


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Man Like What said:


> if your CNS is there, I'd see a doctor.


 Ah fcuk i've splattered tuna round my keyboard! :lol:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Progressive overload is the key to muscle growth (from a training perspective)

Yes this can be done through reps, TUT, slow eccentrics etc. But the most proven, optimal, easiest to track and most beneficial is to *add weight to the bar*. /end.


----------



## SelflessSelfie (May 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Using weights for too low a rep range causes you to lose control of the weight on the later reps, once you lose control of a weight you are far more likely to get injured.


This.

Lifting heavy has given me a shoulder injury that still gives me pain three years after I injured it and gave me achilles tendinitis that stopped me doing squats, deadlifts and leg press for six months.

Lifting in a controlled fashion, concentrating on the stretch and contraction of the muscle and using techniques to go beyond failure is a far more effective training methodology for me personally.

Why lift low rep ranges for body building to inflate your ego, potentially injure yourself and lose god knows how much progress?


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

the rock is stronger then everyone in this thread


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> the rock is stronger then everyone in this thread


That's what I thought too until I saw those lady weights he was pulling faces with.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> But what has limping got to do with muscle growth?
> 
> You do realise soreness has no relevance/indication of muscle growth. *All soreness (i.e limping) tells us is that we worked our targeted muscle.*


Thats the point I was making.

You will work the muscle more (stress it)with a moderate weight and higher reps rather than just a few reps with a big weight.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

JuggernautJake said:


> the rock is stronger then everyone in this thread


Nah he ant


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Thats the point I was making.
> 
> You will work the muscle more (stress it)with a moderate weight and higher reps rather than just a few reps with a big weight.


Yes, it doesn't mean you stressed it more if it is sore (in the sense it will have better growth).

If i squat perfect form 5 reps - i know my legs are what is being worked.

If i squat 100 reps and become sore in my legs - i know that my legs are being worked because they are sore.

All it is is confirmation that i used my legs. I know the squat movement, mechanics and the correct form, so why do I need confirmation that I am doing something right (i.e. using my legs) when I know I am because of these reasons..


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Lifting light in the gym is like riding a bike with stabilisers, for girls and Mr Motivator.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Yes, it doesn't mean you stressed it more if it is sore (in the sense it will have better growth).
> 
> If i squat perfect form 5 reps - i know my legs are what is being worked.
> 
> ...


"Yes it doesn't"

What does that mean?

Im not getting into another argument with you, you will come around to my way of thinking all on your own like you did with the diet thread.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Lifting light in the gym is like riding a bike with stabilisers, for girls and Mr Motivator.


Mr Motivator is in better nick than you mate.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Mr Motivator is in better nick than you mate.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

light is the new heavy.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I've found I grow quicker lifting heavy in the lower rep range (1-5 reps) than doing mindless 12-15 repetitions, lifting heavy is also a lot more fun.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> "Yes it doesn't"
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> Im not getting into another argument with you, you will come around to my way of thinking all on your own like you did with the diet thread.


Typed the "yes" then changed the direction of my post, cba to go back and edit.

And I didn't come to "your way of thinking" I asked for peoples advice/experiences to effectively crash diet (something I admittedly have minimal knowledge of as I have never needed it)...

I'm always for trying something do not get me wrong, and always up for an "argument" if you're game Banzi


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Some of us lift heavy because it works and some of go lighter because it works.. I personally enjoy being strong which you can only get from progressive overload. But I do mix it up with high reps as well.


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

looks to me he was just p1ssing around,not really training


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

bail said:


> Nah he ant


6 ft 5 260lb samoan super athlete > Entire roster of UKM


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

gearchange said:


> *Some of us lift heavy because it works and some of go lighter because it works*.. I personally enjoy being strong which you can only get from progressive overload. But I do mix it up with high reps as well.


I wish more people could get there head round this,look at some of flexs,,comptons vids very light hard contraction

or high rep trainers,then you have guys like yates etc...do what you need to grow simple.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Don't lift heavy and never will tbh.

I leave my ego at the door and do what works for me.

Always makes me laugh when dudes say, "you must bench 150kg easily" I reply "I don't bench"

I also don't deadlift or squat but that's a whole other thread:lol:

I'm all about that mind muscle connection > strength....


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

mal said:


> I wish more people could get there head round this,look at some of flexs,,comptons vids very light hard contraction
> 
> or high rep trainers,then you have guys like yates etc...do what you need to grow simple.


BITE


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Some of us lift heavy because it works and some of go lighter because it works.. I personally enjoy being strong which you can only get from progressive overload. But I do mix it up with high reps as well.


I don't really care how I get there, I just want to grow.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't lift heavy and never will tbh.
> 
> I leave my ego at the door and do what works for me.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, and take this in the nicest way possible. But you're a freak of nature.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

MFM said:


> I'm sorry, and take this in the nicest way possible. But you're a freak of nature.


Thanks, I've been called a lot worse


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

AlQaholic said:


> No one going to mention that different muscles have a different range of slow and fast twitch fibres? So some muscles respond better to heavier weight and lower reps and others the reverse


just do both and cover everything

who wants to be all show and no go?

I want abit of it all, strength, power, muscle building, athleticism etc... can cover all this by incorporating a ton of different rep ranges and intensity levels imo

all about that athletic aesthetic and powerbuilding style training is ideal for it I think


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Thanks, I've been called a lot worse


Cvnt! :lol:

I agree though, changed my way of training to really feel and squeeze my **** cheeks.. i mean muscles on every contraction. I was progressing with heavier weights before but I got to a point where I became aware I was just trying to move a weight from point A to point B rather than targeting and stimulating specific muscle groups for growth!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

best arms in the world,100 rep sets....haters gonna hate.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> 6 ft 5 260lb samoan super athlete > Entire roster of UKM


Not quite lol


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't lift heavy and never will tbh.
> 
> I leave my ego at the door and do what works for me.
> 
> ...


To be honest mate it looks like you do arms 5 days a week lol.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

JuggernautJake said:


> 6 ft 5 260lb samoan super athlete > Entire roster of UKM


I'll beat his lifts

I checked his bench ill smash that easy

I'll check his others later


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Started training with a bber recently and he advocated the same, stripping back weight not actually by much because my form wasn't too bad in the first place except maybe on 1 rms. But he has me doing a fair bit of slow reps to feel the muscle and paused reps, and drop sets so I'm using the muscle and no momentum along with tweaks in rom to hit particular areas better.
> 
> Quite enjoying it except on leg day, hat that lactic acid burn on quads and glutes!!!


Leg day has become twice as painful with less than half the weight! I've been near sick a few times since I have started training with less weight with more volume and more mind muscle connection. I get concerned about someone making a formal complaint as I step out of the gym massaging my quads and glutes because of the pump  Like you, I am enjoying it though! I feel like before I would leave the gym with aching bones and joints more than sore muscle. Now I feel like I am very unlikely to injure myself whilst really hitting the muscle I intend to work hard.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Muscle-Specific Hypertrophy: Biceps, Back and Legs by Menno Henselmans | SimplyShredded.com
> 
> Muscle-Specific Hypertrophy: Chest, Triceps and Shoulders By Menno Henselmans | SimplyShredded.com


tommybananasesq post right there


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

banzi said:


> Do three sets of calf raises with a weight you can only manage 5 reps with
> 
> Next week do 3 sets with a weight you can do 20 reps with and do them slowly and under full stretch at the bottom and do some parials at the top, in fact dont count reps at all.
> 
> Let me know which makes you limp the most.


Hilarious....u better start by explaining 'partial' training to some in here before asking them to do it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> I use the lightest weight possible for max effect,simply throwing on extra plates,,or throwing up heavier
> 
> dumbells wont do sh1t for muscle growth..if your genetics dictate youl have an 18 inch arm it will
> 
> get there regardless, but it will get there quicker with perfect form and contraction and a clean diet.


Yh Mal u use lightest weight possible coz ur a skinny ass git... :whistling:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Skye666 said:


> Yh Mal u use lightest weight possible coz ur a skinny ass git... :whistling:


got into the wifes size 8 dress last night haha......looked hot tbf.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

gearchange said:


> Some of us lift heavy because it works and some of go lighter because it works.. I personally enjoy being strong which you can only get from progressive overload. But I do mix it up with high reps as well.


So......ur strong??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mal said:


> got into the wifes size 8 dress last night haha......looked hot tbf.


8 is fat wife must try harder :devil2:


----------



## Ste_Mc (Mar 19, 2014)

Its not a fact of using "Light weights" its just a case of not going in every workout and doing your 3RM on every exercise. Adding pounds to the bar makes you grow yes, but adding pounds to the bar using correct tension and mind-muscle connection has got me 100x more gains than grinding out heavy lifts and battering my joints.

There's more than one way to skin a cat, but you cant skin a cat sitting at home with a pec tear because youve been ragging your shoulders to bits trying to add 2.5kg on your bench press max with no thought for whether the tension is in your chest or on your ligaments...


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't lift heavy and never will tbh.
> 
> I leave my ego at the door and do what works for me.
> 
> ...


Right thats it Sharpy, we're through :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> I also don't deadlift or squat
> 
> I'm all about that gay shìt bro...


Fixed


----------



## Chrisallan (Jul 11, 2014)

Just watched a video of stan efferding talking about the relationship between strength and size.

He basically said that when he was training with flex wheeler,for a masters bodybuilding show,with around 60% of what he normally lifts ,and a lot of volume ,his legs grew significantly,but when he stopped training like this and went back to his normal powerlifting routine of extremely low volume with heavy weight he lost over an inch on his quads,in a relatively short period of time.

Okay,not everybody is the same,but it points to volume training being more effective for gaining size,in his case,anyway.


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

A lot of it I think is how you lift it, if you get the tension on the muscle etc or if your just throwing up big weights etc with no form using other muscles, prime one for me is dumbbell curls people swinging all over the shop, you aren't actually lifting that or lat pull downs when people stack the weight then just use their body weight to get it down rather than their back


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> The argument for high rep and volume training is particularly for legs. Given we use them so much carrying our bodyweight around they have more type 2 fibres fibers than the upper body so they need more volume as they can take a lot more work. It can be a mix if you like but you won't create enough volume using solely strength work. Quads in particular.


That is just an opinion, plenty of people do just low rep strength work and have huge legs. People will get the best results training the way they enjoy.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> I did say the argument is that, implying there is another view!
> 
> Personally I like doing a mix of both but more heavily swayed to 10-25 reps for legs at the moment. It's easier on my joints (knees stopped clicking) I get each muscle fiber hit, bit of a pump and I sleep better funnily not training low reps so often.
> 
> I want to be at it a long time so have modified training a bit to protect joints and chance of injury. But my goals have also changed, I just want to maintain strength and look better. No one gives a $hit what a girls lifting really, it's how they look lifting it


"It can be a mix if you like but you won't create enough volume using solely strength work. Quads in particular."

Isn't that implying you can't get big legs with strength work though? (low reps and so on).


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> That is just an opinion, plenty of people do just low rep strength work and have huge legs. People will get the best results training the way they enjoy.


Some of the biggest squatters have sub par legs if you strip the fat off.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> Some of the biggest squatters have sub par legs if you strip the fat off.


Some high rep squatters who do lots of volume have sub par legs when they're lean, or fat.

See what I did there?


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Some high rep squatters who do lots of volume have sub par legs when they're lean, or fat.
> 
> See what I did there?


squats are crap for legs.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It's implying you can't maximise how big your legs could be solely relying on low reps heavy weight not that you can't get big legs
> 
> Personally I feel my knees would get shot going heavy all the time for years on end and one things for sure you got get big legs if you're injured and can't train. I'm minimising the chances of that also
> 
> Tom platz and lee priest had some of the biggest legs and advocate these methods. Charles Glass believes in this method also which are people I'd quite respect so I'm happy following this protocol.


And that's fine, you can follow whichever protocol you like. I have no issue with that, but refrain from the untrue statement


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> How is it untrue? I didn't say u couldn't build big legs just ud probably do better incorporating both


This is the problem.. "probably" "might" "xxx did it" means nothing. It's all anecdote, if thats what you think it doesn't matter I'm not saying your method is right or wrong - but you have no evidence to suggest it is right.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> Oh lawd


You decided to try and reply to everything I write again now Dehli is gone? Going to just try and reply to everything I say and disagree with me?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

AlQaholic said:


> I just can't cope with your blanket statements, a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.


I'm the one making blanket statements? I've made no blanket statements, she has.

I've said all I need to say anyway :beer:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> You seem to have no problem doing it. Studies show higher rep training produces more hypertrophy that low rep.
> 
> I don't think anything is absolute as science and experiences always change and who knows what will come out in the future.


I do both, purely because then I get the best of both worlds, but (anecdotally) my leg growth hasn't changed from doing extra rep work, but there is no-way anyone can tell without insane scientific experiments being done on them for a long ass time.


----------



## Ste_Mc (Mar 19, 2014)

Muscle growth comes from increasing tension, stress or damage. Low rep training doesn't cover all of this, so you're leaving growth on the table. Also low rep - heavy training does increase injury risk which over the course of a career will lead to less gains.

The problem with getting studies to prove this is theyre notoriously difficult to complete ( When I was in research I was told training studies were the most draining and demanding of research projects to undertake). They also usually have a small participant number, a high dropout rate and are very rarely done on trained individuals.)

What has been proven though is that heavy training leads to greater risk of injury and that creating metabolic stress and increasing TUT, especially in the eccentric phase of a movement, increases muscle cross sectional area to a greater degree than just increasing mechanical tension.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Right thats it Sharpy, we're through :lol:


Awwww, I was just about to eat some ice cream too but fu



C.Hill said:


> Fixed


I forgot you're Mr Powerlifter now, more power to you son but...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Can you.....


lol look at what big ramy lifts....


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

never liked the rock, he looks like a pr**k in this video, he is nothing but a gearhead with HUGE FRAME has the big bones everywhere and little muscle for this type of structure,guys with smaller frames carrying way more muscle than this ****


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> never liked the rock, he looks like a pr**k in this video, he is nothing but a gearhead with HUGE FRAME has the big bones everywhere and little muscle for this type of structure,guys with smaller frames carrying way more muscle than this ****


I bet this is devastating news for him.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

power sets at first do give am excellent initial pump,you are still doing your best to focus on the muscle just not expecting to crank into the high rep range


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

everyone on here writing massive scientific paragraphs trying to discredit the use of low heavy reps

have a 200kg bench and see if your arms and chest are small


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> everyone on here writing massive scientific paragraphs trying to discredit the use of low heavy reps
> 
> have a 200kg bench and see if your arms and chest are small


I never bench press


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

banzi said:


> I never bench press
> 
> View attachment 169654


yes yes I'm not saying that

I'm specifically addressing people who say low reps CAN'T build muscle significantly... that is wrong

as with everything there are multiple ways to skin a cat...I personally don't lift heavy either, but I know people who ONLY do singles, doubles and triples and are much bigger and stronger then I will ever be

your way is fine too... too much black and white discussion is done on UKM when the answer is often grey


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

"5 reps? you mean cardio bruh"


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> I don't think anyone is saying you can't build muscle with low reps, it was just they were saying that it's not optimal, that if they incorporated both they might gain more.
> 
> Progressive overload being a fundamental under both regimes for gains


I'd agree with that

even more optimal would be to incorporate both approaches though!... rather then 1 or the other


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Is it just me who found him really irritating in that video??


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MissMartinez said:


> Studies show higher rep training produces more hypertrophy that low rep.


It's not quite that simple I'm afraid (scroll down a bit to see the article, the page has a stupidly big header!):

» Bodybuilding- vs. Powerlifting-Type Training: Which Builds More Strength and Muscle?

Earlier in this thread there was some discussion about whether lower load training can produce growth in natural trainees. There is certainly study evidence to suggest it can (e.g. this), as well and plausible mechanisms why it would be expected to (there's a detailed discussion here for anyone really interested). Blood flow restriction training also works on natural trainees, and this is essentially an artificially exagerated 'pump'.

My take on it all is that muscles can be stimulated to grow by different mechanisms (leading to different adaptations), and different styles of training emphasise these to different degrees. For optimal growth in natural trainees I think it makes sense to try to take advantage of all possible routes to hypertrophy, which is achieved by training with a variety of training styles e.g. some heavy, low rep work, and some high rep. TUT/pump style training.

The point raised by several people about being less likely to injure yourself when training with lower loads is definitely significant too.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MissMartinez said:


> I never said don't do low reps heavy...


I wasn't meaning to suggest you had. I was only responding to the statement relating to studies showing high reps produce more hypertrophy than low reps, when the truth is more complicated.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Some of the biggest guys in my gym lift pretty average weight in comparison to what they look like they could lift and they stick to the same weights most of the time, one day they will do a standard rep range of 8-12 and another day they will superset but I never see them lift really heavy

The last Episode of prep I'm sure @Pscarb and @Tinytom where lifting 20kg on the tbar row and I wouldnt say they where small


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

what's even funnier is 60kg teenagers at fitness first trying to incline bench press 36kg dumbbells whilst being "spotted" by 3 other teenagers, one on each arm, and the third holding the guy so he dont slip off the bench :lol:

people have said "work smarter, not harder"


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

banzi said:


> squats are crap for legs.


What do you do for legs, or don't you train them? Squats are the only thing that's ever worked for mine and it's the only exercise I do on leg day.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MFM said:


> What do you do for legs, or don't you train them? Squats are the only thing that's ever worked for mine and it's the only exercise I do on leg day.


Leg routine consists of 10 -20 mins bike until my legs are blown up

a few sets of leg press and a few sets of leg curls

a few sets of stiff leg deadlifts with a 10k plate.

dont ask me for set numbers, I never count, same with reps.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

JuggernautJake said:


> I'd agree with that
> 
> even more optimal would be to incorporate both approaches though!... rather then 1 or the other


Still waiting on the rocks pb s mate

I think heavy weights def do build muscle

However people like Lee Haney etc are a good example of otherwise

Like you said to many ways to skin a cat to even try start a reasonable debate lol


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

bail said:


> Still waiting on the rocks pb s mate
> 
> I think heavy weights def do build muscle
> 
> ...


Well his max bench was 475, I have his book and that was achieved while he was wrestling full time...so that's like 215 kg

only source I have for that is his book like, I can't remember his other lifts

but back to the topic I feel like people debate too much in absolutles... my way or no way....there are tons of different approaches, no one is "wrong"... unless it's straight up nonsense


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> It's hard to know on the forum these days lol!!! Seems there's a few about just waiting to take things out of context and argue for $hits and giggles


be quiet you.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Ha ha, I wasn't actually including you. You pull it off cos your funny about it and not just a nob


Im a lot more than just a nob, its just as well really.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

M



JuggernautJake said:


> Well his max bench was 475, I have his book and that was achieved while he was wrestling full time...so that's like 215 kg
> 
> only source I have for that is his book like, I can't remember his other lifts
> 
> but back to the topic I feel like people debate too much in absolutles... my way or no way....there are tons of different approaches, no one is "wrong"... unless it's straight up nonsense


Googled it said 425 pounds, I can beat that with ease, said he doesn't deadlfit or squat or at least heavy so just wanted to prove the he's stronger than anyone on this thread thing wrong

But yes agrees way to many ways to skin a cat bbers have proved this from years in every extreme from Mike mentzer to John meadows completely diff styles of training both clearly work,

JP is a big believer in progressive heavy overloading and although his physique may be flawed he's grown quicker than anyone I've seen


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

I believe, if u type of endurance bloke(usually black guys) then high reps, if power guy then heavy weights(normally white blokes)

If i go light, my body starts shrinking!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Don't lift heavy and never will tbh.
> 
> I leave my ego at the door and do what works for me.
> 
> ...


I don't deadlift anymore and very glad I stopped


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

AlQaholic said:


> I just spoke to my best mate Dwayne The Rock Johnson and he had the following to say
> 
> * AND FINALLY THE ROCK HAS COME BACK TO UKM.!! *
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Well done


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MissMartinez said:


> It's hard to know on the forum these days lol!!! Seems there's a few about just waiting to take things out of context and argue for $hits and giggles


I leave that sort of thing to the experts  .


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

T100 said:


> Some of the biggest guys in my gym lift pretty average weight in comparison to what they look like they could lift and they stick to the same weights most of the time, one day they will do a standard rep range of 8-12 and another day they will superset but I never see them lift really heavy
> 
> The last Episode of prep I'm sure @Pscarb and @Tinytom where lifting 20kg on the tbar row and I wouldnt say they where small


Just seen this

That was part of a superset where we did lying football bar rows with around 80kg on first.

I lift according to the target

blood volume - lighter weight more reps

Strength - heavy weight lower reps

etc

But the one overlying factor is that no set is ever easy, I like to squeeze as many reps as I can, this reduces the amount of reps I can do but the focus is purely on the target muscle


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> Ha ha, I wasn't actually including you. *You pull it off cos your funny about it and not just a nob*


The onely way you could come to that conclusion is if you are actually a second account used by Banzi...

just saying :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've been lifting lighter this year and am probably the biggest i've been, haven't squatted for over a year and have deadlifted maybe 3 times in the last year.

It's just taken time for me to find out what works for me.

I used to love squats and deads, but once they became a chore i just canned them, no point doing something you don't enjoy, i do beleive they helped me get a lot of the way to where i am though.....


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Just seen this
> 
> That was part of a superset where we did lying football bar rows with around 80kg on first.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't think I was being insulting Tom, I remembered the episode and you did explain that it was all about hitting the target muscle even with lower weights, maybe i should have added that to my comment,

Loved the show by the way, pretty much changed the way I train, and look at training, for the better


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

I still maintain that if natty and a 6'2" ecto [email protected] like me, then lifting light weights will get you nowhere. Hell, lifting heavy weights ain't getting me anywhere.

I think my body is broken.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

T100 said:


> Hope you don't think I was being insulting Tom, I remembered the episode and you did explain that it was all about hitting the target muscle even with lower weights, maybe i should have added that to my comment,
> 
> Loved the show by the way, pretty much changed the way I train, and look at training, for the better


No mate, I get enough abuse from @Nytol for my pu$$y training.

But I dont go as heavy as I used to after my disc bulge injury. Just get better results from 80% max and squeezing and proper form.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MFM said:


> I still maintain that if natty and a 6'2" ecto [email protected] like me, then lifting light weights will get you nowhere. Hell, lifting heavy weights ain't getting me anywhere.
> 
> I think my body is broken.


Not sure whether that's a cry for help you'd like a sensible reply to? I have similarly crap genetics BTW.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Ultrasonic said:


> Not sure whether that's a cry for help you'd like a sensible reply to? I have similarly crap genetics BTW.


I don't think a sensible reply for this exists. The dark side is calling...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

MFM said:


> I don't think a sensible reply for this exists. The dark side is calling...


Terrible genetics crew checking in, even AAS ain't doing much.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

It's no how much weight you lift

It's more about how you do lift it


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

MFM said:


> I don't think a sensible reply for this exists. The dark side is calling...


If you're not making any progress there is, but I can't deny the alternative will work better.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

When natty my body responds well to using light weight and pumping with blood and low rest periods. My body ain't built for strength tbh, small joints crew checking in


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Terrible genetics crew checking in, even AAS ain't doing much.


I think we should start a section on the forum for all us natty knob heads where all we can do all day is bitch and moan about our bad genetics.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

MFM said:


> I think we should start a section on the forum for all us natty knob heads where all we can do all day is bitch and moan about our bad genetics.


Re read the post the quoted then tell me why a natty section for you and guys like brahma would be silly


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MFM said:


> I think we should start a section on the forum for all us natty knob heads where all we can do all day is bitch and moan about our bad genetics.


Speak for yourself, I have good genetics. Its the easiest thing in the world to blame genetics. Hit the muscle right / feed with correct nutrition and it will grow!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

JuggernautJake said:


> 6 ft 5 260lb samoan super athlete > Entire roster of UKM


How is he a ''super athlete' you melt, lol.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Natty Steve said:


> Speak for yourself' date=' I have good genetics. Its the easiest thing in the world to blame genetics. Hit the muscle right / feed with correct nutrition and it will grow![/quote']
> 
> Well someone's just lost his ticket to the 'Bad Genetics' corner.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Natty Steve said:


> Speak for yourself' date=' I have good genetics. Its the easiest thing in the world to blame genetics. Hit the muscle right / feed with correct nutrition and it will grow![/quote']
> 
> Genetics can have a huge effect on how fast someone grows, but if someone isn't growing at all then that's a training/diet issue I'd say.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Natty Steve said:


> Speak for yourself' date=' I have good genetics. Its the easiest thing in the world to blame genetics. Hit the muscle right / feed with correct nutrition and it will grow![/quote']
> 
> Let's see you sub 10% body fat then


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

It's not how much you lift, it's how you lift it.

BRB guys, I'm off to lift a bag of sugar up and down with perfect form to really grow those biceps!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> Let's see you sub 10% body fat then


Not today.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

> Not evar.


Don't blame you.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

MFM said:


> I still maintain that if natty and a 6'2" ecto [email protected] like me, then lifting light weights will get you nowhere. Hell, lifting heavy weights ain't getting me anywhere.
> 
> I think my body is broken.


Have you tried doing lower weights with higher sets for any significant amount of time though?

Stressing the muscle is stressing the muscle, light or heavy weights.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

MFM said:


> Don't blame you.


 :confused1:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> No mate, I get enough abuse from @Nytol for my pu$$y training.
> 
> But I dont go as heavy as I used to after my disc bulge injury. Just get better results from 80% max and squeezing and proper form.


which disc mate and how do you feel the surgery and recovery went? I have an appointment for l5 -s1 surgery in august.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

peanutbob69 said:


> No it does not apply to natties....unless your 16. When you train natty you need to lift heavy.


I didn't and made good progress


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

vlb said:


> which disc mate and how do you feel the surgery and recovery went? I have an appointment for l5 -s1 surgery in august.


between c6-7, I didnt have surgery, I have private health care and the surgeon would have had to go through the front of the neck which has a small risk of paralysis. He said I would make a full recovery from not having surgery.

Theres a thread on here from about 4 years ago that I posted the MRI pics.

Taken me that long to recover fully to a point where I was able to compete so thats partly why I did the Prep series.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

MissMartinez said:


> What a vivid imagination u have :lol:


eh, you think Banzi is funny and yet *I am the one* with the vivid imagination :whistling:

:cool2:


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

My mate whos like 17 stone and but makes me laugh, He will do drop sets from say 20kg to 2kg and its almost screaming at 2kg, The people in the gym think hes mad BUT they have no concept of whats going on.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Them weights the rocks lifting don't look to light to me


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Little stu said:


> Them weights the rocks lifting don't look to light to me


he has them stuffed with tiny babies


----------

